
Making Windows Media Center available in Windows 8 - Garbage
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/05/03/making-windows-media-center-available-in-windows-8.aspx
======
Someone
Interesting:

 _"we’ve decided to make Windows Media Center available to Windows 8 customers
via the Add Features to Windows 8 control panel (formerly known as Windows
Anytime Upgrade). This ensures that customers who are interested in Media
Center have a convenient way to get it. Windows Media Player will continue to
be available in all editions, but without DVD playback support."_

I guess "a convenient way to get it" should read "a convenient way to buy it".
I wonder how well that will go with their customers when they want to play a
DVD a few weeks or months after installing Windows 8.

